# Message from an Australian vet



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never heard of this form of paralyses but wanted to see if tis could be of concern in the US


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

I found this article from its comment section:


https://watermark.silverchair.com/0362-028x-63_12_1654.pdf?token=AQECAHi208BE49Ooan9kkhW_Ercy7Dm3ZL_9Cf3qfKAc485ysgAAAs4wggLKBgkqhkiG9w0BBwagggK7MIICtwIBADCCArAGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAeBglghkgBZQMEAS4wEQQMCD295zVA2CuibsCEAgEQgIICgYMFSWCKz1mzby8NHi5iQR9nlyQW8uI5e-jv7Pc0IBkTxNZsCzbJmiYRRO07nDHuC4eCzmjf5x4dX8GxddLEAAhVcwIxRsj1Lcy0_COYEM4L5C7KJl9mfFomSHHnNNPwymWX-PXL_zfeMxRs8V9pl9kK8pMZHBGm_aTyWDGW-AvFgnNwWbf15lUlVcmFK47RBl3PSAS_7JSjN-bDSTZYMGpaL2xmgoifGiWumc2wVu6bWWAUddqPhEuwRpW7aGSBQbB2IeFOnwUOczFHFBMwjI60osuhaGYQQGxPLH-x0r-VGuwX0Lq4GX_4zIGG-2sTLsJ5nMFM_XFqtXNu4wGH9aJiqUcxBYZfP_vc-66tsgq1q_Lo98RRE4GZIr2FyKYNMCE1iZ1WCqML3D_SZ0dH0S3DAvMKmpF-RHdfSTM8eeT-Gomt9yKC_WhNJpoU2NhKCXAaReGn36iHfzobc0ploJVkphj8TJK_ffTg2nxDx4c6LdMy15HavJHQRt_hFyopE40hzyisxl-sDPeaEnBmAUubQkI-K2yuoXl8coHUuQZCApSiJoAXvczySiq6bo3bUEk_7bKRMTCS3ED3H9_762E1Nw8mh8XKXGu7TOE6kTjde8ZXEupSg2bLlyGiKEF_nmp_O_3ZjGerGvr0uOnvSeSOL87OTYgVXHbTo8kM4n4AviwtcotvMcaQa-S4kF2YIoo8L9YKmkOzMRTAgsuHGuYZ8YWL9764fCBWLhE3xN-xt3JvfoK9nxU99HODhw4wn0PKp3N0nU8SrAUJGQ_hXKzwzzfOAtpqCINrO45r91ZBzNBoM_atQ9szuxoaX0yxNtkrWaspmU3b5PQ5bHErfLZM


Need to do more reading before I have my opinions.


----------

